
Show HN: Applied all feedback on our landing page - JessecaCasanare
https://www.dunster.io
======
JessecaCasanare
Added logos of our partners, a few more partners will be added in a couple of
days. Testimonials will be added soon as well as soon as we have permission to
post.

------
JessecaCasanare
Rephrased FAQs for more clarity and fixed pricing list.

------
JessecaCasanare
Fixed misspelled words and grammar lapses.

~~~
lpellis
You missed a few minor spelling issues, and some issues on an iPad.
[https://app.pagewatch.dev/ece9a1806742a1d9c7c99839078f3becfc...](https://app.pagewatch.dev/ece9a1806742a1d9c7c99839078f3becfc8fd173/dashboard)
Looks good though, good luck :)

